

Ask HN: Why do you love programming? - dglassan

A buddy of mine recently asked me why I love programming so much. I was surprised to find that I had a hard time putting into words the reasons why I love writing code. Now I'm able to explain that I do it for fun because I like to build tangible applications from ideas that I have, but at the time he asked me I couldn't put that thought into words.<p>So, HN, what are the reasons why you love to write code?
======
russnewcomer
Because it's fun.

Oh, there are plenty of secondary reasons, including monetary gain, feeling of
satisfaction at seeing a program work, and happiness at solving users'
problems.

But the bottom line is, I love it for the same reason that kids play with the
cardboard box at Christmas. Because it's fun.

